# Socialization Checklist



## goldenagain (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for posting this info. Going to print this out.....some great info!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Kai says thank you very much-so does his mom!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

It only covers being touched, not experiences (like walking on different flooring/textures, meeting new people, sounds and sights etc.) but it is good on the handling end. Thanks for posting


----------

